# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Группа "Зимовье зверей"

## Lampada

http://www.zzverey.spb.ru/fiels/mp3/asol.mp3 
Группа *Зимовье зверей* 
АССОЛЬ И СЕРЫЙ 
Она жуёт на рассвете
И слушает "битлов" поутру,
Она живёт в Интернете,
На сайте "Одиночество.ру". 
Она теряет часы и собирает минуты,
Она живёт по каким-то нездешним часам.
Она приходит с работы и сразу в компьютер,
Она не верит другим чудесам. 
Она забросила книги
и год не поливает цветы.
Её друзья - это ники,
Мужчины виртуальной мечты. 
На кухне - грязной посуды курган непочатый,
И безо всяких последствий рассыпана соль.
Но ей на это плевать, она бродит по чатам
И пишет письма под ником Ассоль. 
Она плетёт паутину,
Она подстерегает его.
Она, конечно, блондинка,
Ей нет и двадцати одного. 
Она не терпит жлобов и не выносит лентяев,
Ей нужен тот настоящий, что сыщется сам.
В её ушах Макаревич, "Секрет" и Митяев -
Она не верит другим голосам. 
Но в поисковой системе
Всегда один и тот же облом.
Что толку кликать по теме,
Что толку вспоминать о былом... 
Тридцать шестой день рождения - так бесприютно,
Когда никто не приходит и всё позади.
Она себе подарила вот это компьютер
И жизнь опять начала с двадцати. 
Постой, жизнь,
мимо не проходи.
Он здесь,
он тоже один в сети.
Они опять заблудились, как дети,
Им не порвать эти взрослые сети.
Задай правильный вектор,
Поддай попутного ветра
его парусам,
а дальше он сам.
И пусть судьба обойдётся
без спецэффектов,
пускай доверится
чудесам. 
Когда, запутавшись туго
В пространстве электронных тенет,
Они упустят друг друга
На сайте "Одиночества. нет", 
Она отключит компьютер - и кончится спячка;
А за окном выпал первый пронзительный снег.
И там, на белом снегу, живым курсором маячит
Давно обещанный ей человек. 
Тот, что с её эталоном несхож только в малом, 
Они вдвоём говорят на одном языке, -
Мужчина в сером костюме и галстуке алом,
С изгибом жёлтой гитары в руке. 
2005

----------


## Lampada

*Арбенин, Константин Юрьевич  -  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B2%D0%B8%D1%87**   
http://zzverey.spb.ru/*         *Константин Арбенин    * Группа Зимовье Зверей   *Троянский вальс*    Миллионы порожних бутылок
Заполняют чертоги чердачьи...
Что осталось от личного тыла -
Браки-призраки, ночки-подачки. 
Оживая от прикосновений
Подающего знаки сознанья,
Уповаю на вас,
Уповаю на вас,
Уповаю на воспоминанья... 
Аргументы, почившие в бозе,
Выгибают из губ оригами.
И всё больше склоняется к прозе
Мозг, наученный мыслить стихами. 
Отраженье становится плавным,
Повторяет движения, словно
Повинуется бес,
Повинуется бес,
Повинуется беспрекословно... 
Промедление необратимо 
На театре любовных бездействий.
Память движется, движется мимо
И впадает в троянское детство, 
Где в разгаре ночных приключений,
В промежутках меж чудом и чаем
Ложь я чуял ни раз,
Ложь я чуял ни раз,
Ложь я чуял, не разоблачая. 
Но опасны сады Ойкумены
Для принцесс с непочатою свитой.
На звучащее тело Селены
Я надену невидимый свитер. 
И падут неприступные стены,
И рассыпятся камеры пыток
Под подковами пар,
Под подковами пар,
Под подковами парнокопытных. 
Послевкусие свадебных маршей
Ощущается в кухне походной.
И желанья становятся старше,
И в возможностях больше свободы. 
Мысли сходятся на горизонте,
Мир становится сух и утробен. 
Только я в нём не прав,
Только я в нём не прав,
Только я в нём неправдоподобен. 
2000

----------


## Lampada

*Джин и Тоник* 
Dm               Gm
Он ревновал её к дождю
A7                               Dm
И укрывал джинсовой курткой
Dm         Gm
Её июневые кудри,
     A7                             Dm
А зонтик прижимал к локтю. 
День дожидался темноты,
Жизнь начиналась с середины,
И закрывали магазины
Свои разнузданные рты. 
Ветра стояли на своём,
Шатая цепь священнодейства,
И пошлое Адмиралтейство
Сдавало ангелов в наём, 
Но вместо звёзд их берегли 
Два добрых духа - Джин и Тоник,
И мир, казалось, в них утонет,
Едва дотронувшись земли... 
             Gm           A7
А мне казалось,
              Dm      Dm/C      A#maj7
А мне казалось,
      A#maj7/A   Gm                      A7
Что белая        зависть - не грех,
                  Dm
Что чёрная зависть - не дым,
                  Gm            A7
И мне не писалось,
                Dm       Dm/C        A#maj7
Мне не писалось,
                A#maj7/A      Gm          A7
Мне в эту ночь   не   писалось, -
                               Dm
Я привыкал быть великим немым. 
Он ревновал её к богам
И прятал под мостом от неба,
А голуби просили хлеба
И разбивались за стакан. 
И плоть несло, и дух опять
Штормил в девятибальном танце -
От невозможности остаться
До невозможности унять. 
И вечер длинных папирос
Линял муниципальным цветом, 
И сфинксов он пугал ответом
На каждый каверзный вопрос. 
И, видно, не забавы для -
По венам кровь против теченья.
Миг тормозов - развал - схожденье...
И снова - твердая земля. 
А мне казалось, 
А мне всё казалось,
Что белая зависть - не блеф,
Что черная зависть - не дым.
И мне не писалось,
Мне опять не писалось,
Не пелось и не писалось, -
Я привыкал быть великим немым... 
И отступил девятый вал
И растворил свой сахар в дымке...
К стихам, к Довлатову, к "Ордынке"
Он вдохновенно ревновал, 
Но вместо рифм бежали вслед
Два юных сфинкса Джин и Тоник,
И воздух был упрям и тонок, 
Впитав рассеянный рассвет.

----------


## Lampada

*Ночи без мягких знаков*    Кухоньки разных размеров и форм.
Взгляд из окна на металлический лес.
Серых бойниц проливной хлороформ.
Белый Луны нищета и блеск... 
По батареям,
По батареям
Мыши шуршат, заметая следы.
Я фонарею,
Я фонарею,
Когда по Неве проплывают киты. 
Нас уже нет в перспективе окна,
Там лишь будущих солнц канифолевый град.
И снова на бис превращает весна
В твой город решёток мой город оград. 
По парапетам,
По парапетам
Пули стучат, отбивая мотив.
Песня допета, 
Песня допета, -
Слово вспорхнуло и город притих. 
Ночи без мягких знаков,
Глухие мужские ночи.
Как хочется быть,
Как хочется быть
Хоть кем-нибудь, кроме себя!
Поезда в поясах монахов,
Переводы, как многоточья...
Как хочется жить, 
Как хочется жить,
Не очень-то сильно любя
Это дело. -
Видимо, что-то случилось со мной... 
Шествие дней сквозь распутицу дат.
Жизнь нам в кредит покупает ружьё.
На, получай свой фиктивный мандат, -
Стреляй, если хочешь, право твоё. 
Новые песни,
Но новые песни
Будем писать под взаимным огнём.
Выживем вместе,
Выживем вместе,
Или погибнем и - снова начнём 
Ночи без мягких знаков,
Глухие мужские ночи.
Как хочется быть,
Как хочется быть
Хоть кем-нибудь, кроме себя!
Поезда в поясах монахов,
Перегоны, как многоточья...
Как хочется жить, 
Как хочется жить,
Не очень-то сильно любя
Это дело. -
Видимо, что-то случилось со мной... 
1994

----------


## Lampada

*«РОМАНС»* 
Вы голодны, мадам? Кусайте локти,
Смотрите Стрекозой на Муравья.
Hе надо драм, довольно капли дегтя,
Забудьте все, Вы больше не моя. 
Вам холодно, мадам? Сжигайте письма,
Пусть чувство в них сгорит, как кошкин дом,
Все письма вздор, на что они сдались Вам?
Одни слова, с ошибками притом. 
Вам жаль, мадам? Так опустите руки,
Hе дергайте меня за рукава,
Я знаю сам все каверзные трюки:
Гражданский брак, гражданские права. 
Вы на мели, мадам? Сушите весла,
В гербарий поцелуи и цветы,
Пусть в сердце тлеет негашеная известка,
Hо все к чертям, Вы больше мне не "ты".  Вы каетесь, мадам? Hе надо басен, Hе надо писем, песен и статей! Мой быт без Вас так сказочно прекрасен, Что выше всех возвышенных идей.  Вам нездоровится, мадам? Попейте ж яду. Вы все уже испили, что смогли? Я знаю сам: Отелло лучше Яго, Hо оба зверя - суть одной петли.  Вы в положении, мадам? Hайдите выход, Какой-нибудь надежный и простой, И разойдемся без взаимных выгод, Вы как вдова, а я как холостой.  Идите с Богом и живите долго, долго, долго, долго... Так долго, чтоб я там не встретил Вас. Коль смерти нет, в забвеньи мало толка: Забудешь профиль - вспомнится анфас.  Hо все, что я оставлю Вам в наследство, Hе стоит двух изломанных грошей: Я - Ваша цель, Вы для меня - лишь средство Для достижения изящных миражей.

----------

